# Groundhog Day



## Tames D (Jan 28, 2008)

*Subject:* Groundhog Day
 
This year, both Groundhog Day and the State of the Union Address fall on 
the same day.
It is an ironic juxtaposition: one involves a meaningless ritual in which
we look to a creature of little intelligence for prognostication,
and the other involves a Groundhog.


----------



## crushing (Jan 28, 2008)

Still as funny as it was back in 2005 when the State of the Union address really was given on February 2nd.  Other years the state of the union was given on groundhog day: 1975 Nixon, and 1953 Eisenhower.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 28, 2008)

I was in the movie with Bill Murray.

No, I wasnt the groundhog.​


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> I was in the movie with Bill Murray.​
> 
> No, I wasnt the groundhog.​


 
\What was you then?


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 28, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> *Subject:* Groundhog Day
> 
> This year, both Groundhog Day and the State of the Union Address fall on
> the same day.
> ...


 
Nice


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> > Originally Posted by Cryozombie
> > I was in the movie with Bill Murray.
> 
> 
> No, I wasnt the groundhog.\What was you then?


He was NED! Ned Ryerson! 

BING!


either that or the guy who could've really gone for flap-jacks!


----------



## Big Don (Jan 30, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> *Subject:* Groundhog Day
> 
> This year, both Groundhog Day and the State of the Union Address fall on
> the same day.
> ...


When was the date for Groundhog day changed? Would be funny, if it were true, However, since it isn't, it is just kind of foolish.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 30, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> I was in the movie with Bill Murray.
> 
> No, I wasnt the groundhog.​


Arite - I know you told me this before, but I only just bought the DVD and wanna know ... what scene(s) - and who are you?


----------



## Tames D (Jan 30, 2008)

Big Don said:


> When was the date for Groundhog day changed? Would be funny, if it were true, However, since it isn't, it is just kind of foolish.


It was a joke. Don't overthink it....


----------



## Big Don (Jan 30, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> It was a joke. Don't overthink it....


 I got it, but, my point stands.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 30, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Arite - I know you told me this before, but I only just bought the DVD and wanna know ... what scene(s) - and who are you?



Ned Ryerson I told you... BING!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 31, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Ned Ryerson I told you... BING!



I was not Ned Ryerson.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> I was not Ned Ryerson.


 
I am guessing you were not Rita so were you Phil Connors or Larry?


----------



## Kreth (Feb 1, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am guessing you were not Rita so were you Phil Connors or Larry?


Or the guy whose gf makes noises like a chipmunk when she gets really excited...? :lol:


----------



## crushing (Feb 1, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Or the guy whose gf makes noises like a chipmunk when she gets really excited...? :lol:


 
LOL!

Oh come on now, he's into MA and security.  I think we can narrow it down to Felix or Herman.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 6, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Or the guy whose gf makes noises like a chipmunk when she gets really excited...? :lol:


 
Actually you caught me... I was the girl who made chipmunk noises.


----------

